# Nicrew classicled Plus or Skyled



## Emmanuel (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, 

After a tank leak, decided to go for a shallow tank. Measuring 60x30x24cm (LxDxH). About 9” height. 

Going for a Low maintenance Low Tech tank set up, plants list will be mosses and Anubia nana petit. Maybe hydrocotyle tripartita and mini bolbitis to fill in. 
I do have a co2 tank with solenoid but I’m not intending to use it as I want to keep it simple. I’ll see how it goes, if need be, then I’ll consider using my co2.

Been googling for Budget led light and can’t decide on whether I’ll need a classicled plus or skyled.

Anyone with experience please chip in your advice. 

TIA











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9TDN27/ref=psdc_2975458011_t1_B084BZM84N


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Sky led has no red led so that would rule it out for me.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Ive got the classic led plus on my 10g and it does fine. Lowtech and the plants Ive put in there grow decently enough. 

Will need a controller/timer for it. You can get those cheap off amazon as well. I have one that controls time on off with ramp up. I run it from I think 0900 or 1000 to about 2100 with a 2 hour ramp up/down each way. 

Just noticed you are in Singapore so not sure what controllers you have available but should have plenty I would think. Make sure its the classic led plus which has the red, the other style does not. I have no experience with skyled.


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 7, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9TDN27/ref=psdc_2975458011_t1_B084BZM84N




Ok, thanks for the recommendations! Not sure how it perform against nicrew. Need to Google them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Quint said:


> Ive got the classic led plus on my 10g and it does fine. Lowtech and the plants Ive put in there grow decently enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaveKS said:


> Sky led has no red led so that would rule it out for me.




Okay, that leaves my choice to classic led plus. 

For the timer . I can get it from amazon. 

Thanks !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Nicrew Pro timer/dimmer works great. You’ll almost surely need a dimmer in this shallow a setup.


----------

